# How to make X-ray animation.



## L01270906 (Jan 12, 2017)

So as the title says I'm trying to figure out how to make an x-ray. I have both clothed and unclothed version. I'm just now sure what program to use and how to got about it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm guessing you mean interactive X-Ray type content? Most that I've seen has used Adobe Flash/Adobe Animate; I don't know offhand how you'd associate a layer mask to the mouse cursor, but I suspect there is ActionScript to do that or similar things available out there somewhere if you search around.


----------



## xofrats (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there.
I use Abode Flash CS 6 and I did a x-ray recently.
You need 3 layer. The bottom one is the fully clothed, the middel one is unclothed and the top one is a black shape that will be the x-ray.

The black shape has to be a Movie Clip and an instance name. Set it to be a mask.
Then you can use this code All About Coding - Programming and Software Tutorials to make it follow your mouse cursor. But instead of "myBall" you write the black shape's instance name.

At last out this in your code 
import flash.ui.Mouse;
Mouse.hide();

This will hide the real cursor.


----------

